# Freddy Mercury



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Freddy Mercury in progress...2 panels of 11 
Ink artists markers on canvas panels


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks good Jeff. You seem to be hooked on these pen and ink panels. I'm just struggling to find the motivation to pick up the pencils again.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks Bigz. 
I do feel like Im on to something- still not sure what it is, exactly but..what the hell draw one more shape....
as far as the motivation goes..I hear ya. I have those times as well. It will come back. Peaks and valleys man.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

into panel 3...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

panel 4 - just not enough time for art lately! dammit


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm impressed with it.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thank you Dleeg...didn't exactly plan it out so well... I think it will be taller than any of the walls in my house...may have to finish it on the floor ..oh well- find another shape and draw it...one step ....actually the markers im using have the paint tip end- this one is feeling a bit more like painting than drawing.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

another few hours in..


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

PetArt123 said:


> hi everyone, this is Emily, I`m a new member at ArtistForum.com.
> 
> I`m an oil-painting lover and Artist Entrepreneur. Like most of you here, I have a dream to bring the art to every one in the world, make the art close to each individual and make the art become part of life for every human being. With that mission, I just launched my new website www.mypetmyart.com. I`ve been working on to develop the concept, build up this platform, and select the paintings for like a year.
> 
> ...



#1
Perhaps you should have started your own thread instead of hijacking one that belongs to someone else.

#2
You need to work on your grammar.

#3
Why in the hell would you try to sell artistic services to artist? You seriously need to work on your business model.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff said:


> another few hours in..



Have you figured out how to display these? Judging by the size you have got to be running out of room by now.

Have you thought about putting some kind of spacers between the panels? So when you look at it head on it looks like a flat canvas but when you loot at it at an angle you see each board is at a different height.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Big Secz said:


> Have you figured out how to display these? Judging by the size you have got to be running out of room by now.
> 
> Have you thought about putting some kind of spacers between the panels? So when you look at it head on it looks like a flat canvas but when you loot at it at an angle you see each board is at a different height.


thank you Bigz. Yep that was part of the original idea with the different panels..to have a slight space between so that the look changes with perspective and different lights and shadows. also gives a slight 3d effect. I used cardboard on the Picasso piece but only held fast with the little 'command' strips so I can change it. (looks great head on but when you really look behind you see cardboard- lame) A friend advised me to use foam board, which is the plan for both angus and Freddie but in the meantime the command strips serve to hold the pieces in progress. I may need to move to thin wood board backer if these things get any bigger.

i guess one day I was dreaming of what I would want on my walls if I had tons of money and wall space. -voila! 
...now to just make the money and buy wall space...


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff said:


> thank you Bigz. Yep that was part of the original idea with the different panels..to have a slight space between so that the look changes with perspective and different lights and shadows. also gives a slight 3d effect. I used cardboard on the Picasso piece but only held fast with the little 'command' strips so I can change it. (looks great head on but when you really look behind you see cardboard- lame) A friend advised me to use foam board, which is the plan for both angus and Freddie but in the meantime the command strips serve to hold the pieces in progress. I may need to move to thin wood board backer if these things get any bigger.
> 
> i guess one day I was dreaming of what I would want on my walls if I had tons of money and wall space. -voila!



I was thinking something along the lines of mounting them to a wood frame ranging anywhere from 1/2" at its lowest point up to 3"at its highest. Then painting the edges of the wood frame. Have all of the pieces fit together like a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Jayfosters said:


> you are very talented. That one will sale fast!
> 
> I want everybody to see another inspiring painting. This masterpeice is a one of a kind original oil painting by Morita Pena Mora. It is entitled "En busca de la vida" (In search of Life). I have spent hours of reflection pondering this work. It is for sale now, you may follow the link to the gallery ---> http://bit.ly/1qI9XMD


thanks very much ...unfortunately you are trying to sell art to a bunch of artists. 
. I personally don't click exterior links but would love to see your work if you are willing to share it with us artists who are too broke to buy your stuff


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

mallihamalliha said:


> looks very nice and creative..... good luck


 thanks malli


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I will actually finish this thing one day...


----------



## JohanMalm (Dec 2, 2014)

Very cool. 
I get the feeling of Freddy being liquid. I also enjoyed the progress, seeing him grow taller.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thank you Johan..
home stretch - cant wait to finally finish this thing


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

glad to be almost done with this endeavor. a little more darkening to do on the legs and shoe.. markers are dry!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Now I know what you were doing. I like the effect of the perspective and the individual tiles.


----------

